# DCC Decodeur and the sounds



## capdenac (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi.
Some month ago, I bought a SNCF ROCO Y8002. An Diesel engine powered with digital sounds decodeur.
During some weeks, I enjoyed to use it with a CS3 Marklin.
I changed for an ECOS ESU _(Easyly to use no fingers need to use it_).
Unfortunately, I lost the sounds of this SNCF ROCO Y8002
Do somebody can tell me which parameter I must change to retrieve these sounds upon my new centrale?
Regards.
Alain


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A reset using CV008/8 should reset the decoder and restore the original sounds as long as the original sound file is intact.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi If a reset as above does not restore sound try pressing F1 which on my only Roco sound loco turns sound on or off.
Alternatively some decoders require a speed increase from off to at least step one to start sound.
Remember that after a reset the loco address wil be 3.
Hope this helps.


----------



## capdenac (Aug 2, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> A reset using CV008/8 should reset the decoder and restore the original sounds as long as the original sound file is intact.


Thanks. I will try this afternoon.


----------



## capdenac (Aug 2, 2021)

EMD_GP9 said:


> Hi If a reset as above does not restore sound try pressing F1 which on my only Roco sound loco turns sound on or off.
> Alternatively some decoders require a speed increase from off to at least step one to start sound.
> Remember that after a reset the loco address wil be 3.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks. But 'F1' is appropriate by light. No?


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi I think that Roco fit Zimo decoders.
I have another loco with a Zimo decoder and that also uses F1 for sound on/off.
Lights are F0 (zero)


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Roco uses both.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi I find that I have another Roco loco with sound - This time with a Loksound decoder. If it is fastory or fitted later I do not know but it follows the same function for sound and lights as Zimo
F0 for lights and F1 for sound on/off.


----------



## capdenac (Aug 2, 2021)

EMD_GP9 said:


> Hi I think that Roco fit Zimo decoders.
> I have another loco with a Zimo decoder and that also uses F1 for sound on/off.
> Lights are F0 (zero)


Hi. Thank you All for your attention.
For the first time, I placed Y8002 on the programming track to retrieve which decoder was implemented.
-> The decoder reconized was 'Motorola' and it run correctly upon this track (with sounds indeed)
One hour later, I placed Y8002 on the main track 
-> No run No sounds
For the second time I placed my Y8002 upon the programming track
-> The decoder reconized was 'Generic NMRA' and it run upon the main track.
?????
Magic.... No?
I will try one more time to day.


----------

